# How to breed bettas?



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

As some of you may know I have been gone awhile :-?......well more than awhile unofortunatelly, I also have to say it's been a long time since I have kept any species of fish.......It's been about 2 years 

All of my fish have sadly passed, long ago when I wasn't maintaining them correctly :|........some of you remember me being a joyfull newbie others.....well a young stupid & spoiled fish keeper :lol:

This is me pretty much starting from scratch.......with no fish what so ever.

I have come back to this hobby with a deep pocket of cash :lol: & room for properly taking care of these little guys. And LOTS of spare time and patience.

If any of you are wondering I have been into reptiles :-D, veiled chameleon breeding.



My questions:

What is a good breeder pair of betta?

Are there any species easier than others?

What size of a tank do full size bettas require?

What food is used when conditioning the adults?

What tank setup & book cases do you use?

Where do I buy 5 gallon tanks?

How do I clean a divided 10 gallon with ease?

And last ,but not least a simple & easy way to breed bettas?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Btw do any of you know of black/Melano plackat breeders?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would wait until you know more to breed - it is a big commitment. 

1 Gallon is the minimum for a grown betta. 2.5 gallons is a lot safer to heat. 5 gallons and above is awesome!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I understand I have thought it over  I've been around the block with bettas several times before..........I figured since I have acclomplished breeding chameleons & raising their offspring that I should give another shot to try to breed bettas correctly.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

These are all pretty basic questions, and the answers to them can be found in several locations, like www.bettysplendens.com, www.bettatalk.com, and even in stickied threads at the top of this category.  If you have any questions that you can't seem to find the answer to in any of these links, feel free to ask away.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

haha I know about those sights, I just wanted to know how different people operate their fish setup. And I wanted to imitate it for sucess 


And more opinions about tank size, prefered food ect.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ethan said:


> What is a good breeder pair of betta?
> 
> That really depends on what you plan on doing with the results of your breeding.
> 
> ...


Jeff.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

A good breeder pair -
Depends on what your breeding goals are. A lot of people suggest a nice HM pair to start with. If that isn't what your goal is, then don't go in that direction. What are your breeding goals?

Tank size -
For keeping an adult betta, 2.5 gals and up are the best since they need to be heated. Personally, at the moment I keep my males in a 3.5 gal (1 male), a 5 gal (1 male) and a divided 10 gal (3 males). My girls are in a 10 gal sorority. For spawning, a 10 gal is recommended. For growing out your fry, a 20 gal or bigger depending on spawn size.

Food for conditioning -
High protein several times a day. Live foods are best.

Tank setups I use -
My 10 gal sorority has several decorations, filter, heater, silk plants, live anubias, and live water wisteria.
Hannibal's 3.5 gal is heated and filtered. He has a hiding decoration and a floating anubias plant.
Gwynfor's 5 gal is heated and filtered. He has a hiding decoration, 2 soft fake plants, live floating water wisteria, and a large floating anubias.
My divided 10 gal is heated and filtered. Each of the 3 sections has a hiding decoration and floating live anubias plant. They also have some soft fake plants.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

What is a good breeder pair of betta?
a quality betta for say in Aquabid, or breeders in this forum
Are there any species easier than others? 
i never bred nothing besides spendens, littlebettafish would know 
 What size of a tank do full size bettas require? 
1+ gallons or up
What food is used when conditioning the adults? 
pellets, frozen foods, and some people use brine shrimp and other live foods
What tank setup & book cases do you use? 
what?? XP
Where do I buy 5 gallon tanks? 
pet stores, craiglist, etc
How do I clean a divided 10 gallon with ease? 
siphon is good for cleaning, gets the feces in the gravel
And last ,but not least a simple & easy way to breed bettas?
there is no simple way, it depends on how you condition, setups, and the betta's basically. also i hear warm temperature's help 

black melano's are a solid black betta with a bit of blue in it, they are a recessive gene, so you just might get geno's if not breed melano X melano

also this is out of the subject, is that ghost from MW2 on your avatar? XD am just curious


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1.What is a good breeder pair of betta?

Any betta pair purchased through an IBC breeder. Avoid Aquabid unless you know how to choose your pair.

2.Are there any species easier than others?

I believe you mean strains. Blues are the best start IMO. Dragons and reds are mean and can cause issues.

3. What size of a tank do full size bettas require?

Pets: 2.5 gallons. Jarred bettas: one quart and up.

4.What food is used when conditioning the adults?

Frozen blood worms and Pro.

5. What tank setup & book cases do you use?

Heavy duty garage shelving.

6. Where do I buy 5 gallon tanks?

Just buy 10g. It's cheaper since 5 gallons are $15 bare when 10s are $8-$10 bare.

7. How do I clean a divided 10 gallon with ease?

Python or similar siphon.

8. And last ,but not least a simple & easy way to breed bettas?

There isn't.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1.What is a good breeder pair of betta?

Any betta pair purchased through an IBC breeder. Avoid Aquabid unless you know how to choose your pair.

2.Are there any species easier than others?

I believe you mean strains. Blues are the best start IMO. Dragons and reds are mean and can cause issues.

3. What size of a tank do full size bettas require?

Pets: 2.5 gallons. Jarred bettas: one quart and up.

4.What food is used when conditioning the adults?

Frozen blood worms and Pro.

5. What tank setup & book cases do you use?

Heavy duty garage shelving.

6. Where do I buy 5 gallon tanks?

Just buy 10g. It's cheaper since 5 gallons are $15 bare when 10s are $8-$10 bare.

7. How do I clean a divided 10 gallon with ease?

Python or similar siphon.

8. And last ,but not least a simple & easy way to breed bettas?

There isn't.


Black melanos are on the list of: Don't even think about it. They're difficult to show the traits. It's not a recessive gene when bred in a good line. It's just difficult because black melano females are sterile. Ergo a cross to steel blue carrying melano has to be made.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help and varied opinions 
I think I am going to use this info & craft it into the set-up I want 
I will definetly use a 2+ gallon tanks since practically everyone agreed upon so.

As for shelfing Mr. Vamp. where do you get your garbage shelves from?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Would a Melano X Black cross, be ok?
Or like you were saying just a big no no?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I buy my shelves at Lowes. Need to get another one...

Also you might just want to get plastic tubs. They're super cheap and work well for fish.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

What kind of plastic tubs are alright to use?
And when buying shelves do you usually look for the tallest ot widest?

And yes I mean't strains,  like I said it's been awhile lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The shelves I use can be broken down and rearranged however I want.

My shelving unit contains my spawn tubs up top, jars on the second row, a 20 gallon long on the third, 10 gallon storage on the last two. 

Sterilite tubs work well. I use shoe/sweater boxes as spawn tanks and larger 66 quart storage tubs as grow out.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> What is a good breeder pair of betta?
> a quality betta for say in Aquabid, or breeders in this forum
> Are there any species easier than others?
> i never bred nothing besides spendens, littlebettafish would know
> ...


Yes, he is  well actually someone who decided to dress up like him  I found it by browsing, it should come up under (Ghost paintball)



MrVampire181 said:


> The shelves I use can be broken down and rearranged however I want.
> 
> My shelving unit contains my spawn tubs up top, jars on the second row, a 20 gallon long on the third, 10 gallon storage on the last two.
> 
> Sterilite tubs work well. I use shoe/sweater boxes as spawn tanks and larger 66 quart storage tubs as grow out.


Ok cool, I was also wondering what you feed your fry with? I have an old vinegar ell culture that I could probably regenerate with ease


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Microworms and BBS. When they're an inch long they get Atison Starter until they are big enough for Pro.

You'll need some bigger tanks as well (30 gallons) to grow out a complete spawn.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

So you go from 10gall for little fry to 30 gallon when their decent sized?

Would a Melano X Black cross, be ok?
Or like you were saying just a big no no?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ethan said:


> My questions:
> 
> What is a good breeder pair of betta?
> 
> ...


 
Good Luck,
Jeff.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> Good Luck,
> Jeff.


Thanks, Jeff for posting  why do you not use gravel?
And what Halfmoons do you breed? I mean regarding color/type.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Just so all know I am interested in the IBC shows


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Black to black doesnt work unless theyre gentically compatible. Melano must be bred to steel blue females.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, ok.....can you breed (Red X Black) & end up with solid blacks? Or would you end up with a copper?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I recommend doing more research on genetics.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha I know lol at one time I was actually ok with genetics.........then I forgot


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ethan said:


> Thanks, Jeff for posting  why do you not use gravel?
> And what Halfmoons do you breed? I mean regarding color/type.


because when the pair spawns you don't want the eggs get stuck between the gravel, where they can't find it, you might loose an awesome betta that way :lol:. keep the bottom bare/


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, I get it now lol  wouldn't want to lose that potential (perfect betta)


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ethan said:


> Thanks, Jeff for posting  why do you not use gravel?
> And what Halfmoons do you breed? I mean regarding color/type.


Also, although providing somewhat biological filtration (your filter will provide the majority anyway), unless you are using the tank for display, all the gravel does is hide fish poop and make it harder to clean. With a bare tank bottom, you can easily see and syphon out the gunk.

I have lavender HM, and currently working big ears as well.

Jeff.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> Also, although providing somewhat biological filtration (your filter will provide the majority anyway), unless you are using the tank for display, all the gravel does is hide fish poop and make it harder to clean. With a bare tank bottom, you can easily see and syphon out the gunk.
> 
> I have lavender HM, and currently working big ears as well.
> 
> Jeff.


Dumbo eared Hms' right?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember you Ethan, welcome back to bettas.

Everyone pretty much has most of your questions answered. 

You can find the shelving at hardware stores. You are looking for shelves that can take a few hundred pounds per shelf. They are metal/wire they look like bakery shelves to me but offhand I don't remember what posts here had links to them. Maybe if you look on sites and ask here again once you find them? You can also use cinder blocks and 2x4 boards. I don't have links handy for that setup either but someone might. If you do cinder blocks count on a lot of added weight! You might consider setting them up on a cement foundation floor. I wouldn't set up in an upper story or an apartment. (2 10 gallon tanks plus enough cinder blocks to hold them came to close to 500 lbs if I remember right.) 

If you are interested in IBC shows you should probably go ahead and join the IBC. I think the cheapest membership is around $15 per year for an adult. I am not sure what information is available to you in the IBC site but someone told me there is extensive information about genetics there. 

I don't know if you need to belong to the IBC to participate in shows. Maybe someone can clarify on that too.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, mate it's nice to know someone remembers me here 
I will keep that set-up in mind btw 
And will do, I am studying IBC now 

I'm so excited with getting back into these lil fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember you, Ethan. Welcome back.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I remember you as well. Weren't you a member on betta breeders? There's a ton of info there.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ethan said:


> Dumbo eared Hms' right?


Yup! Dumbo = Big Ears.... They are on both PK and regular HM's.

Some hate them because there is no "IBC" standard for them, but then there was no standard for Half Moons back when I used to have them... There is also no standard for "Rose tail" as well, but I also like those...

My Dream Betta is a Rose tail Big ear Dragon Over Half Moon Giant Betta......

Wow, thats a mouthful!

Jeff.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> My Dream Betta is a Rose tail Big ear Dragon Over Half Moon Giant Betta......
> 
> Wow, thats a mouthful!
> 
> Jeff.


Only question is will it be able to swim :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Crowntailed said:


> Only question is will it be able to swim :lol:


 lmao

That is why I usually don't like halfmoons. A lot of them are poorly bred with massive fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love halfmoons but I like plakats beter.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha you guys do  it's nice to know everyone well mostly remembers me 
Mr. Vamp. I was on the bettabreeders forum  how'd you know?

And I also wanted to ask you all if it was ok to breed rosetails? Are there any that swim correctly?

Last ,but not least how old do you have to be to join IBC? I'm sure I'm old enough ,but I wanted to ask.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

breeding rosetails will give you a lot of deformed fry, people dont realy like rosetails for that reason. With all the deformed fry you would have to cull a lot of fry.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah now I see why a lot of people rather breed HMs' rather than rosetails.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ethan said:


> Are there any that swim correctly?
> 
> Last ,but not least how old do you have to be to join IBC? I'm sure I'm old enough ,but I wanted to ask.


in the IBC this is what it's says "
*The International Betta Congress (IBC or The Congress) welcomes everyone who is interested in bettas, whether new at owning and/or raising bettas or an old pro who has raised thousands.*

*The IBC feels there is room for all betta enthusiasts, be it young or old, new or experienced,individuals, families, teams or commercial breeders."*



and i have a rosetail (over halfmoon) he swims fine 
oh yeah the reason i noticed it was ghost on your avatar is because on the mask ;-) lol, and i gave my dad a pencil drawn of ghost for christmas


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha I just joined IBC bettas


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Where do I buy a good pair of bettas from?
Btw I have $85 to spend left.

*I still have empty shelves & 10gallons*


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ethan said:


> Anyone?


I got all mine from http://www.aquabid.com


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I know ,but I was hopeing to find like a starter/breeder kit  with the pair or well perhaps just the pair itself.

*I WTB yellow HMs' & yellow CTs'*


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> I got all mine from http://www.aquabid.com


Usually from what seller?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the IBC has a betta pals program where you can get a pair of nice bettas for free. IBC members correct me if I'm wrong or add to what I said.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I think the IBC has a betta pals program where you can get a pair of nice bettas for free. IBC members correct me if I'm wrong or add to what I said.


 That doesn't sound right... (But i am not a IBC member so maybie i am wrong) If it is true though i am signing up :lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a betta pals program. You can't pick the pair you want because it's completely voluntary on the breeder's part.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Some information on it is on their website. You will probably have to log in and read a lot of stuff there to get details on the program. You can also add the "proud member of the IBC" link thing at the bottom of your signature now that you joined


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not good at adding links...sorry.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

My blog.. basementbettas.wordpress.com has a lot of info on breeding and raising betta fish. It shows my barrack system and the new sump I built. Discusses food.. live and more. It also shows the problems I have encountered and some of the solutions. Might want to check it out and see what you may be getting into. One does not have to go as crazy as I did.. but there is useful info there for the hobby breeder as well as those serious about raising lots of bettas and to a standard. Bottom line is there is no "easy" way to do this. You read and pick a direction then just do it.. then change as things do and don't work.

If posting the link is a no no I apologize.. and it can be removed. Just as much good info there as Victorias site [bettysplendens.com]

My questions:

What is a good breeder pair of betta?
**Depends on what you want for the end result.. pretty fish or a BoS

Are there any species easier than others?
** in relatin to what? PK's are easier then HM or CT with their shorter fins.
What size of a tank do full size bettas require?

** again depends. My barracks have males in 4" w x 6" h x 9" deep cells. Females are in cells 6" deep. They are also in gallon container, beanies and soda bottles. Tail ends of the spawns go in a sorority till rehomed or sold.

What food is used when conditioning the adults?
** I feed new life spectrum "grow" to all my fish as the staple. Keeping them well fed is the best conditioning. A few small extra feedings will get them in good breeding shape. Watch the water conditions they don't get bad as you push food into them.

What tank setup & book cases do you use?
** heavy duty shelves from home depot. Each shelf holds 600 lbs.. or is supposed to. So far.. so good.

Where do I buy 5 gallon tanks?
** Walmart., but they are like $15/each. Watch yard sales and craig's list. But don't pay more than new.

How do I clean a divided 10 gallon with ease?
** you don't

And last ,but not least a simple & easy way to breed bettas?[/quote]
** when you figure it out let the rest of us know.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Ethan said:


> Would a Melano X Black cross, be ok?
> Or like you were saying just a big no no?


Blacks can be a heart ache. Many spawns will fail with infertility issues. I bred 3 years before taking on blacks. I'd pick something you can be more successful at and do that before taking on breeding blacks. They have made many experienced breeders throw their hands up and quit..


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Crowntailed said:


> That doesn't sound right... (But i am not a IBC member so maybie i am wrong) If it is true though i am signing up :lol:


Depends on the availability of fish from breeders .. but it is true. You pay for shipping and the fish are free. You must be an IBC member. I got 2 pair from Jack Schendowich when I joined .. and he was a good mentor when I started. Just depends on who has what.. as most often you do not get to have a color choice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your link is fine as long as it's not linking to another forum.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Basement Bettas said:


> My blog.. basementbettas.wordpress.com has a lot of info on breeding and raising betta fish. It shows my barrack system and the new sump I built. Discusses food.. live and more. It also shows the problems I have encountered and some of the solutions. Might want to check it out and see what you may be getting into. One does not have to go as crazy as I did.. but there is useful info there for the hobby breeder as well as those serious about raising lots of bettas and to a standard. Bottom line is there is no "easy" way to do this. You read and pick a direction then just do it.. then change as things do and don't work.
> 
> If posting the link is a no no I apologize.. and it can be removed. Just as much good info there as Victorias site [bettysplendens.com]
> 
> ...


** when you figure it out let the rest of us know.[/quote]

I'm sorry I didn't see your post! And thankyou for the info!!!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

> And last ,but not least a simple & easy way to breed bettas?
> ** when you figure it out let the rest of us know.


Gosh I love this!!!


----------

